# British couple jailed over non-existent paella



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

British couple jailed over non-existent paella | News.com.au


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> British couple jailed over non-existent paella | News.com.au


Bizarre!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There's something not quite right with this story.

Why has the restaurant not been named? And why have the couple they were dining with not said anything?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> There's something not quite right with this story.
> 
> Why has the restaurant not been named? And why have the couple they were dining with not said anything?


I agree. Definitely get the idea that part of the story is not being told


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

I've seen that article on Daily Mail too. Is hard to believe it real.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

doro said:


> I've seen that article on Daily Mail too. Is hard to believe it real.


That could be said of 99% of what appears in the Daily Mail.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That could be said of 99% of what appears in the Daily Mail.


True, but it appeared elsewhere first and it's in just about every other paper as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In my opinion, this is either one of those sensationalist lies that have been deliberately made up to sell papers or the facts have been distorted or there are big gaps in the evidence. The organ is not from the Murdoch stable, by any chance, is it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The plot thickens...
Did you hear about some tourists in Rome who were charged 64 € for 4 ice creams? They were the husband or wife's sister (or brother) - sorry not clear from the article and the use of "hermanos" - of the couple who were in Granada... When the Rome tourists compained, they were treated to a free visit of the city,hotel, meals and visits included


> En las páginas del diario, la pareja se queja de lo indefensos que se sienten los turistas cuando visitan países del extranjero, cuenta como sus dos hermanos con sus respectivas esposas en su viaje a Roma el pasado mes de mayo *les cobraron 64 euros por cuatro simples conos* en una heladería cercana a la Plaza de España.
> Pero en este caso, después de pagar la factura, se quejaron a un periódico italiano, y el alcalde al leer la noticia les invito a volvera la ciudad disfrutando de alojamiento, comida y visitas gratuitas.


Maybe, just maybe, they were hoping for the same?

In the ABC article it also refers to them pushing the police officers.

Una pareja de turistas britnicos pasa la noche en el calabozo tras negarse a pagar una paella que no haban pedido - ABC.es

Even so, it does seem completely over the top and they were denied food, water and access to a lawyer until the next day, if we are to believe what has been reported.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As suspected, this rag is owned by News Life Media, a.k.a. News Corporation a.k.a. Murdoch (the Sun et al). Need I say more?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> As suspected, this rag is owned by News Life Media, a.k.a. News Corporation a.k.a. Murdoch (the Sun et al). Need I say more?


Although I'm led to believe (I can't verify it) that the story was first reported in The Dorking Advertiser.

ETA I suppose that might be owned by Murdoch as well...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Although I'm led to believe (I can't verify it) that the story was first reported in The Dorking Advertiser.
> 
> ETA I suppose that might be owned by Murdoch as well...


Certainly looks like the same kind of "articles"
3 steps to make him fall in love if you're overweight, 5 steps to blast your mushy cellulite and 3 more (!) ways to make random cash


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Certainly looks like the same kind of "articles"
> 3 steps to make him fall in love if you're overweight, 5 steps to blast your mushy cellulite and 3 more (!) ways to make random cash


:nod:

Just spotted the headline as well - definitely worthy of The Sun.



> Couple's holiday becomes a whole paella trouble


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A simple request for the complaints book would have sorted it . If it was as being suggested. 
Also since when has Paella been sold individually ? up here you actually have to book ,& for a minimum of two people.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> A simple request for the complaints book would have sorted it . If it was as being suggested.
> Also since when has Paella been sold individually ? up here you actually have to book ,& for a minimum of two people.


you don't have to book in advance here, in most restaurants - but yes, it IS usually for a minimum of 2 people


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Hard to swallow.!!! I would like to listen the version of the owner of the bar too.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They were the husband or wife's sister (or brother) - sorry not clear from the article and the use of "hermanos" - of the couple who were in Granada... When the Rome tourists compained, they were treated to a free visit of the city,hotel, meals and visits included
> Maybe, just maybe, they were hoping for the same?
> 
> In the ABC article it also refers to them pushing the police officers.


It's an intriguing idea, but the ABC article is just a poor translation of what ran in the Daily Mail, where it's apparent that there's no connection between the Rome and Granada incidents. ABC has no fresh reporting.

British couple thrown in Spanish jail and fined £600 after refusing to pay for paella they didn't even order | Mail Online


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> It's an intriguing idea, but the ABC article is just a poor translation of what ran in the Daily Mail, where it's apparent that there's no connection between the Rome and Granada incidents. ABC has no fresh reporting.
> 
> British couple thrown in Spanish jail and fined £600 after refusing to pay for paella they didn't even order | Mail Online


Good point. I hadn't read the Daily M. article. Very bad work on the part of the ABC then...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> A simple request for the complaints book would have sorted it . If it was as being suggested.
> Also since when has Paella been sold individually ? up here you actually have to book ,& for a minimum of two people.


Which restaurant was it and did anyone get the waiter's version. I bet it differs from the one reported in the news media!


----------



## Poppyfields (Jun 22, 2013)

Not such an odd story. It might be something about me but I've had a few times where food not ordered/eaten was added to the bill (always seafood that I'm actually allergic to so would never order?) Similarly I've stood my ground while the waiter goes off on one and threatened me with the police. They've never arrived but it's often taken an hour of negotiation and flashing my business card that implies I'm a lawyer (it's complicated but I'm not an actual lawyer). Did the trick nonetheless. In my experience there is a lot of dodgy overcharging that goes on followed by nasty bully-boy tactics. They're hoping you'll pay up that extra 20euro rather than risk the police getting involved and you having to pay a lot more to prosecutors. Disgraceful really but as the country gets poorer and more desperate tourists and ex-pats are easy target to con out of a buck or two. Before anyone jumps on me I'm not saying Spain is any worse than anywhere else in people trying to make a buck. That said in my personal opinion I do think Spanish bureaucrats favour the course of action that makes them the most money over justice, fairness or commonsense- in small matters at least. I guess I can see why but if they don't stamp out this dodgy behaviour towards tourists they'll loose them all to countries like Turkey or Egypt where you'll get equally ripped off but your holiday will be half the price.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

My understanding is that only the one person ordered paella and as stated previously the minimum order is for 2 so the tourist thought he had been overcharged for an extra serving. Misunderstanding really but it doesn't look as though the restaurant was to blame and the tourist perhaps didn't understand that he would have to pay for an extra portion.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well down here I have never been able to find a restaurant that insists paella is for a minimum of two persons. Always available everywhere as a one person dish. And if it was a mistake, who pays €20 for a plate of paella???


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

thrax said:


> Well down here I have never been able to find a restaurant that insists paella is for a minimum of two persons. Always available everywhere as a one person dish. And if it was a mistake, who pays €20 for a plate of paella???


On the Torrox Nerja road is a restaurant that has Paella on the menu. It costs €55 and that is a minimum of two people. We eat there occasionally as it is a superb restaurant


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've had paella many times in Estepona as part of an 8 Euro menu del dia. A good sized portion and good quality.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jimenato said:


> I've had paella many times in Estepona as part of an 8 Euro menu del dia. A good sized portion and good quality.


A real paella is just a risotto, a way of using all the cheap bits of fish and meat, essentially chicken or rabbit that may be left over from another meal. A basic paella is very easy to make and costs very little. What you buy in restaurants is an upmarket form and you pay more for it.
We eat paella regularly, it's nothing fancy, just the way locals eat it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is only one place up here where you will you get paella for one person. That is a 1000 person open air restaurant where they serve it only on sundays at 2pm. That's also the only day that they open during the day.
Elsewhere the Minimum is for two people , booked in advance & only cooked when you arrive. Depending on the restaurant cost is around 40-60 €.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Paella is a funny thing. I live in Valencia city and there is a lot of fussiness about paella here... I used to live in Bologna and there was equally as much hot air about what makes an authentic ragù... 

In Valencia city you can get paella just for one, but it is almost always in a restaurant or café that knows its tourist trade. The worst are the frozen and reheated individual portions you get in the chain cafés. Outside the central market you can also get an individual portion which has been made from a large paella... While i don't care what people put in their paellas, I do know the following (for paella valenciana only - I can't vouch for the numerous paellas mixtas found all over Spain):

1. It is generally only eaten for lunch, except for special occasions like Fallas;

2. In Valencia their are only two types considered authentic to the region - paella valenciana which is made with chicken, rabbit and often snails; and paella de mariscos which is a seafood version

3. There is no onion or peas in the meat version- just judia beans (flat green beans), garrofon (like butter beans), grated tomato and some optional garlic (controversial)

4. The meat version is made with water and not stock - or rather stock is created from the 20-30 mins cooking of the meat and veg before the rice is added; similarly the use of yellow food colouring powder isn't entirely frowned upon and is often used in place of the expensive and perhaps overrated saffron

5. The addition of rosemary is also controversial but I like it;

6. The addition of peppers is generally found only outside Valencia city in the wider region.

7. You need to be prepared to wait if you want it made fresh

8. There are other variants available - duck for example in the Albufera region is popular (lots of ducks on the lake!)

9. The Valencians like to use Valencia rice (La Fallera is popular) rather than the Murcian bomba variety which is good but not local.

10. Its nothing like a risotto - either in preparation (there is no repetitive stirring in a saucepan, the rice is different, it isn't creamy and has no cheese or butter in it) or in taste/texture

11. All of this said - its a lot of fuss about what is essentially chicken savoury rice... Who cares what you put in it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are two main differences between paella and risotto; traditionally, paella is not supposed to be stirred allowing the base to burn and crisp and this was often given to the kids as a treat. The stock is added in one go. Risotto is lovingly stirred throughout the cooking process and the stock is added a bit at a time, these two effects encouraging the natural starch of the rice to give a creamy texture whereas paella grains remain separate. Some people prefer risotto because of the texture and others prefer paella. Personally I lean slightly towards risotto so when I cook paella I do stir it occasionally. 

Not aware of the restaurant you refer to along the Torrox - Nerja road... Do you know it's name??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The only paella I've seen for one person - north and south - is a kind of ready prepared one, normally offered at campsites, plato combinado type places...
A *freshly made* paella is, in my experience, min 2 people.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a 'restaurant' on Burriana beach which is apparently famous for it's freshly prepared paella. You get a serving of this for €6. We tried it and it was fairly close to disgusting. Never again...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought that in the Valencian region they did a Paella that had no meat or seafoods in it ? Just vegetables, or am I getting my regions mixed up ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought that in the Valencian region they did a Paella that had no meat or seafoods in it ? Just vegetables, or am I getting my regions mixed up ?


yes, you can get paella de verduras here in the Valencia region

the traditional paella valenciana is chicken & rabbit though


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

thrax said:


> There are two main differences between paella and risotto; traditionally, paella is not supposed to be stirred allowing the base to burn and crisp and this was often given to the kids as a treat. The stock is added in one go. Risotto is lovingly stirred throughout the cooking process and the stock is added a bit at a time, these two effects encouraging the natural starch of the rice to give a creamy texture whereas paella grains remain separate. Some people prefer risotto because of the texture and others prefer paella. Personally I lean slightly towards risotto so when I cook paella I do stir it occasionally.
> 
> Not aware of the restaurant you refer to along the Torrox - Nerja road... Do you know it's name??


La Restinga. It's not cheap, but they do fantastic food and the ambience is always good.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

How to prepare an excelent paella de marisco!!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I found the unfounded assumptions and innuendos in the early part of this thread a tad ridiculous to be honest, even more so now, when it turns out that this particular restaurants reputation for rip-offs and subsequent intimidation amongst both Spanish and Tourists alike, precedes it somewhat.


As for Paella, I really looked forward to enjoying lots of it when I first moved into the Valencian region many years ago.

Unfortunately now my feelings towards it have changed somewhat, possibly down to both the sheer quantity and not always best quality of the stuff that has no doubt with the best and kindest of intentions since happened in by direction, leaving me with the thought that if I never ever see another paella again, that will be quite soon enough for me.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

littleredrooster said:


> I found the unfounded assumptions and innuendos in the early part of this thread a tad ridiculous to be honest, even more so now, when it turns out that this particular restaurants reputation for rip-offs and subsequent intimidation amongst both Spanish and Tourists alike, precedes it somewhat.
> 
> 
> As for Paella, I really looked forward to enjoying lots of it when I first moved into the Valencian region many years ago.
> ...


We have paella a lot at home. We have paella tonight and can't beat a homemade one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> this particular restaurants reputation for rip-offs and subsequent intimidation amongst both Spanish and Tourists alike, precedes it somewhat.


Which restaurant is it?


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

mickbcn said:


> How to prepare an excelent paella de marisco!!!!Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxnd8QHbX70&feature=player_profilepage


That makes it look so easy! A few years ago we filmed my mother teaching me to make paella. She's incredibly fussy about how it should be done - even telling me off for stirring it the wrong way! BUT her paella is the best I have ever tasted and nobody is going to drag out of me what her secret ingredient is


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Which restaurant is it?


Taberna Divisa Blanca.... here's the first two reviews on Trip

“Horrible people, so un-Spanish in attitude!! Muy mal!!”
Reviewed June 15, 2013
Very 'average' food, high enough prices ... and a stinking attitude towards their customers. Our waiter was really rude and then they tried to overcharge us on the bill. They threatened to call the police so we left the right amount on the table and walked away! You have been warned ... Avoid at all costs!!

pb1612
London
2 reviews
“Very bad”
Reviewed June 14, 2013
The food and service were very bad, when I complained the waiter and the other staff were very intimidating. I later read in the British press that this restaurant was involved in a big row with a British couple who were jailed for refusing to pay the bill. This restaurant seems to be on good terms with the local police,...

Out of 23 reviews on that site 10 rated it as terrible and obviously it wasn't only the food that was the problem.
The other reviews were mixed but overall not good.

I saw it on another site I can't recall and the reviews given by some of the Spanish were absolutely shocking, once again attitude of the staff was a serious problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Taberna Divisa Blanca.... here's the first two reviews on Trip
> 
> “Horrible people, so un-Spanish in attitude!! Muy mal!!”
> Reviewed June 15, 2013
> ...


Sounds awful, but how do you know this is the restaurant being referred to in the article?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> I found the unfounded assumptions and innuendos in the early part of this thread a tad ridiculous to be honest
> 
> ...


I've just had a look back through the thread and I can't see what you mean. A couple of people said that it sounded odd and would like to hear the other side to the story - can't see much wrong with that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I've just had a look back through the thread and I can't see what you mean. A couple of people said that it sounded odd and would like to hear the other side to the story - can't see much wrong with that.


I was a bit lost with that comment too, but then I often am...


----------

